# Taking a compliment without getting proud.



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 27, 2007)

How do you do that? How do you respond to compliments without getting a big head? What is a humble way to say thank you for nice compliments?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 27, 2007)

My pastor has a very good way of dealing with compliments about sermons: "I trust the Lord will bless it".


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 27, 2007)

Say "thank you". ... Don't make a big deal out of it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2007)

I try to look up toward heaven and point heavenward with my right index finger while the people stand and applaud and applaud and applaud and (Bob, wake up, can't sleep all day)

Oh, excuse me, what did you say?

Oh yeah, I think Jay has the perfect response. If you get the big head when you get a compliment then the problem is not with your response, it's with pride. Scripture has the solution for pride. Just look up pride in the concordance.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 27, 2007)

*My husband's response is almost always: "Thank the Lord" *

Even our children have a response. If I say to them, "you are so smart!" Just the other day the little one replied: "By God's grace." 

Like Bob says: Point heavenward!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 27, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> *My husband's response is almost always: "Thank the Lord" *
> 
> Even our children have a response. If I say to them, "you are so smart!" Just the other day the little one replied: "By God's grace."
> 
> Like Bob says: Point heavenward!



No, hold it Grace may dear sister, I was joking. I was forming a bit of satire based on those pretentious 'gospel' artists that point heavenward while the applause goes on and on.

I've been in several musical groups and bands and I struggled for years with the thought: is this for my glory or for the Lords? I finally had to force myself to realize that I was an entertainer. Nothing wrong with being a Christian entertainer as long as you don't mix entertainment with worship. When I would entertain I appreciated the applause and I responded with 'thank you'. Those guys who would receive the applause and keep pointing up always turned my stomach.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 27, 2007)

Bob, thanks for clarifying. I try to copy everything you do. 

It sort of depends upon context. In a somewhat formal setting, as in if you are complimented for a sermon, I think Ruben's response is right on. Same for any job publicly praised, even though sometimes it might draw an odd look if the complimenter is an unbeliever.

But in less formal contexts, I tend to say "thank you" and then quickly change the subject. 

Or maybe, "thank you, now quit trying to make me sin! Let's get back to work."

But I only use that on my heathen boss. He actually gets a kick out of it.

Vic


----------



## Richard King (Mar 27, 2007)

I have always tried to teach my kids that instead of thinking in terms of pride to replace that word pride with the word and mindset of HONOR. 

Instead of telling them I am proud of them, I tell them they have honored us when they do something well.

When they get bragged on I tell them to just tell people that it was an honor to be asked to do whatever it is they did.

I love that word HONOR. 
I admire honorable men much more than "successful" men.
Everyday I pray that God will make me more honorable 
(for his glory not my own).


----------



## jolivetti (Mar 27, 2007)

Not to add much to the great responses above, but here are my typical responses (not that I receive many compliments...)

1. "Praise the Lord!" (especially after someone praises a sermon I've preached)
2. "Thank you; your words are very encouraging to me." 

I think it's important not to shift commendation and compliments away from us. How many folks did Paul commend to the church? Though I could accept a compliment in a prideful manner, I could do just as bad by shifting good words away from me, thus denying the good work which God really does accomplish with this jar of clay.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 27, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> No, hold it Grace may dear sister, I was joking. I was forming a bit of satire based on those pretentious 'gospel' artists that point heavenward while the applause goes on and on.
> 
> I've been in several musical groups and bands and I struggled for years with the thought: is this for my glory or for the Lords? I finally had to force myself to realize that I was an entertainer. Nothing wrong with being a Christian entertainer as long as you don't mix entertainment with worship. When I would entertain I appreciated the applause and I responded with 'thank you'. Those guys who would receive the applause and keep pointing up always turned my stomach.



Yes, I know how you meant it, by pointing heavenward I didn't mean physically pointing heavenward, but to have our hearts pointing toward heaven to keep us from being puffed up, to be reminded who every good gift is ultimately from. I also agree that it does depend on context. And yes, a simple thank you, or as Josh points out a thank you for the kind words is also a good response. Ultimately though it is always a heart issue. *Colossians 3:2 - 3 Set your affection on things above, not on things on the earth. 3For ye are dead, and your life is hid with Christ in God. *

J*ames 1:17 Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above, and cometh down from the Father of lights, with whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning. *

As for our children we're trying to instill that without Christ we can do nothing. 

I'm sorry if it didn't come across as I intended Bob, didn't mean to turn your stomach, was not my intent. We don't throw those phrases around aimlessly. I understand what you're saying, so to that I say: "Thank you, Bob." 

*John 15:5 am the vine, ye are the branches: He that abideth in me, and I in him, the same bringeth forth much fruit: for without me ye can do nothing. 
*


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 27, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> "Thank you, Bob."
> 
> [/B]



In honor of Bob, I think we should get a new smiley. I don't have photoshop, but something like this:


----------



## staythecourse (Mar 27, 2007)

*Super-sensitive to my conceit*

As a result, I almost automatically nod and say "Praise God" diverting the praise to him asap since every good thing comes from Him. "Thank you" makes me feel uncomfortable and accepting seems to take away his part (which was what...100%?) Also, I am keenly aware of my sinfulness.


----------

